# My Pillow



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife bought me a "my pillow " I usually can't stand the pillows I have. 
Since I been using "my pillow" I've been sleeping two hours longer. Maybe it's a placebo effect.m

king size firm


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen those advertised on tv and was wondering about them. I went on-line and found out that the cost was $100.00 for two of them. 

Been thinking about ordering two of them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I strongly recommend* Getting the king size extra firm premium*. Not the classic or queen,

Im gonna buy another pillow myself just to double them up for my breakfast in bed, lol. 
I Have two surgeries coming up, arthroscopic knee and a minor shoulder tendon repair..

No knee replacement ( like you ) much more invasive , just a little debridement . I'll be good to go , a week after surgery.
The shoulder tendon just happened in July, gotta fix it before it shrinks or detaches more. 
Getting old is not for sissies 
:smt088:smt088:smt088


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *pic*;
I hope that it all works out well.

I'm gonna try those pillows too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *pic*;
> I hope that it all works out well.
> 
> I'm gonna try those pillows too.


Thank you,

worker ran over my right leg, I took the brunt of the impact with my right knee and right arm break my fall to the ground, couple bang ups that didn't repair themselves, lol. Constantly getting bruised with muscle pains n strains


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Think I'm going to have to call the toll-free phone number if I place an order.

I want a pillow for me and one for my wife. I don't want two of the same type of pillow. She's about 5-06 and 110 lbs. I'm 6-05 and definitely *NOT* 110 lbs.

I typically sleep mostly on my side, and she sleeps on her back, side, and front.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I strongly recommend* Getting the king size extra firm premium*. Not the classic or queen,
> 
> Im gonna buy another pillow myself just to double them up for my breakfast in bed, lol.
> I Have two surgeries coming up, arthroscopic knee and a minor shoulder tendon repair..
> ...


Hope it all goes quick and smoothly for you. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought a My Pillow, regular size and firm. It arrived four days ago.
I ran it through our clothes dryer, as the package recommended, and it fluffed up beautifully.
So far, it seems to be doing a good job. I have indeed been sleeping better. Much better, as a matter of fact.

A comment on the My Pillow page of Amazon complains that the pillow is flat and unsupportive.
Evidently, that person didn't read the sticker on the package that recommends running it through a dryer cycle before sleeping on it.
The My Pillow people should do a better job of pointing this necessary step out, as clearly as possible. It's easy to miss.

Consumer Reports notes that the My Pillow is fluffy and supportive, and can easily be shaped to the user's needs, but that it is "lumpy."
In my current experience, I am now sleeping so well on it that it could be a bag of rocks, and I'd never notice it.
It doesn't seem "lumpy" to me.

I'm hard on pillows. In four nights, I'd know whether My Pillow works as advertised.
My Pillow is working just fine for me, thank you.

Thanks for the tip, *pic*!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The owner of the company who does those commercials was interviewed on TV. He is a Conservative who voted for Trump. That alone is reason to buy his products.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> My wife bought me a "my pillow " I usually can't stand the pillows I have.
> Since I been using "my pillow" I've been sleeping two hours longer. Maybe it's a placebo effect.m
> 
> king size firm


They are all laced with small amounts of Chloroform. You should sleep longer than normal.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw on the news where the state of CA. sued the company for false advertising. Something to do with the "Buy one pillow and get one free" program. Supposedly, people didn't fully understand the offer.

And, making claims that their pillows helped stop snoring and sleep apnea, among other things.

The company paid $1M in fines to settle the suit.

http://www.consumerreports.org/my-pillow/my-pillow-health-claims-lawsuit-settlement/

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...ow-false-advertising-class-action-settlement/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Advertising vs. reality.

Evidently, the company made claims of a therapeutic nature, which was improper since there was no staff physician, no double-blind experimental test, and no FDA supervision. Therefore, even if the claim were true, the FDA holds, it could not be allowed to be used in advertising.

Remember, also, that commercial advertising is mostly hyperbole, overstatement, and hoopla. Small advances become touted as the greatest thing since sliced bread and flush toilets.
(Flush toilets were the greatest thing since sliced bread, which last would have been touted by some flack as wonderful toilet paper, were it not for the intercession of the FDA.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's not forget the better mouse trap......


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bought a My Pillow, regular size and firm. It arrived four days ago.
> I ran it through our clothes dryer, as the package recommended, and it fluffed up beautifully.
> So far, it seems to be doing a good job. I have indeed been sleeping better. Much better, as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


i actually called my pillow Saturday and questioned the supervisor about the negative publicity . Told him to cancel my order. The Supervisor told me it's ok to cancel. I was really trying to get the price reduced, lol . I asked abruptly who did Lindell vote for. He told me Mike Lindell is a republican. I said ok , don't cancel the order. Lol
Had a great conversation , Desertman is correct about Trump.

The supervisor told me I can send the pillow back anytime and they will add more fill. 
He told me he would fill it up as hard I wanted. 
His name is john.

I also asked for an autograph picture or something with John Lindell's signature, once I found out he was a republican and knows Trump personally.
I did order two more extra firm king size. A green and a blue. I told him to have Lindell sign them.. But they were already shipped. 
I think I may get a free signed pillow out of this deal . I told John the Supervisor I'll be calling him back, lol.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

lol, who's the bigger salesman, Lindell or you?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve, 
Any issues with that "my pillow" you let me know. Lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg, I slept past 8am, what the heck is going on here, lol.

:smt015:smt015:smt015:smt015:smt015


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I have a "Bucky Pillow"

Think 30 pound bag of rice.

It's amazing

AFS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Subject change sorry ,,,,
My buddy was wearing a sweatshirt. I said nice sweatshirt. I'm quite a fan of the company.

He said here, he took the sweatshirt off and threw it in my vehicle.

He said I don't who *LOCK* is , lol.

He had plenty of other clothes to wear I made sure ,lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Steve,
> Any issues with that "my pillow" you let me know. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5946


I have no complaints about My Pillow, but I sure could use that three-piece suit!
...And the club chair too, for that matter.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand people buying guns in excess, I have seen wheels of guns. Magazines and tons of ammo you'll never even use, it's borderline instable. People have issues .

I picked up a few more "MY PILLOWS". Got a great deal I couldn't pass up . I'm running one through the dryer right now .


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I don't understand people buying guns in excess, I have seen wheels of guns. Magazines and tons of ammo you'll never even use, it's borderline instable. People have issues .
> 
> I picked up a few more "MY PILLOWS". Got a great deal I couldn't pass up . I'm running one through the dryer right now .
> 
> View attachment 6017


I must have somehow missed an office memo.

How'd we go from pillows to guns? :smt017


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...How'd we go from pillows to guns? :smt017


...Simple: At our age, it works better to dream of guns than to dream of girls. :smt083 :smt015


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Simple: At our age, it works better to dream of guns than to dream of girls. :smt083 :smt015


Yeah, it's also a lot cheaper to have an arsenal of firearms than a harem of females.

Not that I've had any experience with harems mind you. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I must have somehow missed an office memo.
> 
> How'd we go from pillows to guns? :smt017


 You didn't get the Intel briefing, the rest of the nation received it. 
McCain , thank you for your service, but it's no longer needed.
Didnt yahoo send you an alert
:watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You didn't get the Intel briefing, the rest of the nation received it.
> McCain , thank you for your service, but it's no longer needed.
> Didnt yahoo send you an alert
> :watching:


Nope.....all I got was a lousy t-shirt.....and it doesn't even fit. :smt076


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> lol, who's the bigger salesman, Lindell or you?


lol, 
opened my mail today, nice personal signature,lol. Good company


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I may try one. My wife has one & likes it. I hope they're really thick. I have trouble finding pillows thick enough to keep my head level so normal pillows give me a sore neck & no sleep. I've gone through maybe a dozen the past few years because they pack down & I have to use 2, even after the wash & dry cycle.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> lol,
> opened my mail today, nice personal signature,lol. Good company
> 
> View attachment 6122


love it. Good for you. Now I know who to call when I need to talk to Trump or Lindell.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I may try one. My wife has one & likes it. I hope they're really thick. I have trouble finding pillows thick enough to keep my head level so normal pillows give me a sore neck & no sleep. I've gone through maybe a dozen the past few years because they pack down & I have to use 2, even after the wash & dry cycle.


Tell them to make it double blue extra firm. Call them on the phone. That's my special fill they don't advertise, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are they at the trump tower,wondering who is in the background photo,looks like Reagan, only a guess


----------

